# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  User Video: Additive Manufacturing of Toroid Inductor for Electronics Applications

## Davo



----------


## jmeck123

I recommend posting this to the 3DPrint.com youtube channel (https://www.youtube.com/user/OUYAForumcom), which is pulled in to the 3DPrint.com videos page! https://3dprint.com/videos/




>

----------


## Davo

Thanks, but I don't have permission to post there.

----------


## jmeck123

3Dprint.com is about to add that functionality.  Check the drop down menu for Videos on 3dprint.com, you will soon see a link to submit your own video.

----------

